# Karin



## spaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

Karin Maaka is the middle child of a family of vampires which immigrated to Japan 200 years ago. Karin, although technically a vampire herself, is very different from the rest of her family. Instead of lacking blood, her body overproduces it. In order to get rid of the excess blood, once a month, she must give in to her urges and find someone to bite. Instead of drinking their blood, she gives them some of hers, leaving both her and her ?victim? feeling refreshed and energetic. Despite these troubles, she still goes to school and holds down a part-time job. Everything is going reasonably well for Karin, until a transfer student, Kenta, joins her class. For some reason, her body instantly reacts to him, and begins producing more blood than she can stand. He eventually finds out about her body?s problem, which leads to quite a bit of difficulty. Now, yet another complication has been added to Karin?s already very complicated life.​
Only on chapter 14 right now but there is 31 chapters that have been scanated so up to volume 7 and 8 started on 31. Though this manga is being released in english but they are only on volume 6 right now I beleieve.

But anyway its a really good romance/supernatural story and probably many of you have seen the anime though the manga goes on farther and I think its a little bit different than and such.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 9, 2008)

The manga goes on further than the anime, as usual, I wanted to work on this, but apparently the guy picked it up again, so meh, I'm gonna be working on Ashita no Hoyame, and Onamori Mamori (something like that) after I finish catching up with Sekirei, which will be most likely tmr.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 9, 2008)

It's a really cute, funny, and well done series.


----------



## Yak (Jan 9, 2008)

Is she at least as sexy, cute and funny as she is in the anime?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 9, 2008)

Yak said:


> Is she at least as sexy, cute and funny as she is in the anime?



I don't know, but 9/10 times the manga > the anime.  She's definiently cute and funny as hell.  I don't really know if I'd describe her sexy though.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

She has big breasts for a 15 year old lol.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> She has big breasts for a 15 year old lol.



She's sixteen.  And very squeezeable.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

Said 15 right at the start of the manga.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 9, 2008)

so far i like the manga...ive read all 31 chapters and its pretty interesting. i give it 8/10


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 10, 2008)

I really like this manga as well. I like that even though it's a shonen comedy romance series it's a bit dark as well. Was hoping Kenta's dad was going to hook up with his mom again but it didn't happen said that he wanted to marry the other woman he got pregnant. Thought the other woman said she wanted to have an abortion when she was first shown? Guess she didn't do it.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2008)

Where do you get new chapters at?  I need 31 and 32.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

manga and show are both good, maybe a second season could be possible, karin is cute if anything, i thought the introduction of usui dad was anticlimatic, i dont know i was expecting a little more than just that he was chased away and is getting married


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> manga and show are both good, maybe a second season could be possible, karin is cute if anything, i thought the introduction of usui dad was anticlimatic, i dont know i was expecting a little more than just that he was chased away and is getting married



That's true.   We still have grandma to deal with though.  Not to mention the mystery behind Karin's mom's...fertility.  And I can hardly wait til Karin's grandmother wakes up again.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 10, 2008)

The manga goes beyond the anime, so yeah, expect more. Just spoil a bit

*Spoiler*: __ 



 later on in the manga, we find why they might not be able to be together


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

iamthebest22 said:


> The manga goes beyond the anime, so yeah, expect more. Just spoil a bit
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



who r u refering to kenta and karin, or someone else


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone beside me think that Usui looks like Ichigo? 
I mean...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Does anyone beside me think that Usui looks like Ichigo?
> I mean...



Yeah, they're alot alike.  Just goes to show you Ichigo's in the wrong genre.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 10, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, they're alot alike.  Just goes to show you Ichigo's in the wrong genre.



Well, there could be another shitty filler arc, where he falls in love with a vam- ... oh, fuck it.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Well, there could be another shitty filler arc, where he falls in love with a vam- ... oh, fuck it.



Nah, forget it.  At this point Ichigo doesn't deserve love.  Especially a squeezibly soft one.

Karin's >>> Orihime's.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> who r u refering to kenta and karin, or someone else



*Spoiler*: __ 




 Kenta and Karin. 

 The chapter where Elda talks to Karin about that explains a lot about why humans x vampires = not a good thing 

 If Karin and Kenta ever have children, their children will be screwed over. 

 I think Elda said something like their children will be impotent, looked down upon, and being failure half-vampires. Something like that (my Japanese is shit, so I might be wrong). 







> Well, there could be another shitty filler arc, where he falls in love with a vam- ... oh, fuck it.



 Ichigo doesn't fall in love with anybody.  



> Does anyone beside me think that Usui looks like Ichigo?



 In first few Volumes, he really looks quite a bit like him. 
 Later ones, not so much... 

 His face gets rounder and he blushes like 10X more, which makes him look different. 

(I prefer his look at in the beginning of the manga though)


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep zonic your right, (cHinese version is up to date with the Japanese xD) but there might be a surprise....


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 10, 2008)

iamthebest22 said:


> Yep zonic your right, (cHinese version is up to date with the Japanese xD) but there might be a surprise....



 Wow, for once I actually translated something accurately. XD 

 Also, how in the world do the Chinese versions get caught up with the Japanese releases so fast? Jeez. 

 BTW, didn't this series end (or is really close to ending) in Japan? 
 I think I've read somewhere that it's supposed to end at 14 Volumes or something. 

 Seems like it could be true, considering how after reading Volume 13 how serious the storyline suddenly seemed to get, not to mention more back story on  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Karin's grandfather and Sophia.

 The Sophia thing is more in Volume 14, though. 
(I know Volume 14 isn't out yet, but I got that from the monthly magazine Karin gets printed in).


----------



## freaklovesgaara (Jan 10, 2008)

i watch the karin episodes, i watch cause it's funny


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well considering that China has a population of 1.3 bil (almost 1.4 bil lol) lots of manpower to translated from japan to Chinese, unlike here, I'm the only CHinese-English translator, and I get like requests for like 8 mangas, which all i could find Chinese scans for, and also, 5-6 of y own that isn't available in English yet that I would lke to translate, we need aot more Chinese translators...


----------



## Majeh (Jan 10, 2008)

Wesley said:


> I can't use that.



if u want i could upload 31 and 32 for ya.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2008)

Majeh said:


> if u want i could upload 31 and 32 for ya.



That would be appreciated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

i would figure the major problem against them is that shes  a vampire and hes human, ie she doest grow old and he does, but this looks to much like standard manga comedy so something will be worked out and a happy ending  ensues, most likely


----------



## spaZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Well for all we know Karin might grow old like a human or kinda like how blade is lol. Since she has all of the human traits except for her blood increasing and needs to inject it into someone or she goes berserk. 

And if they had a kid it would defiantly be really different lol.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont get the aging thing. Do they age normally until they hit like 30-40 yrs old cause it looks to me like Karin is aging fine. i mean she look 15/16 w/e she is.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep becuase of her special "kind" she ages normally. but still not as fast as a human, but also not as slow as a vampire, she's somewhere in between.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 10, 2008)

You can't tell if shes ageing or whatever right now not until they get older. But normal vampires when they drink a lot of blood they can become younger and such it was said in one of the special chapters.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 11, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i would figure the major problem against them is that shes  a vampire and hes human, ie she doest grow old and he does, but this looks to much like standard manga comedy so something will be worked out and a happy ending  ensues, most likely



Actually that might not be true from what I've read in Volume 13... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Every time Karin injects blood or spurts blood, a part of her life gets chipped off. 

 So that means her life is steadily getting SHORTER. So maybe she had the lifespan of a vampire at the beginning, but probably not anymore. 

 It seems injecting blood has the opposite effect of sucking blood on her (as spaZ said, sucking blood makes vampires younger). 

 (that info is from Volume 13, BTW) 

 Interestingly, it seems that when she injects people, she also gives them part of her life. So, perhaps Kenta is getting an extended lifespan?





Anyway, that puts her even closer to a human. I mean, she practically is human if you don't count her need to inject blood.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

okay, but by the way, my guess is they age normally till they awaken, we did see ren, he basically stopped  aging after he was in high school, but the fact that he was in a human school until that point probably means he aged normally, i guess its like in suikoden with true ruins, you age till you reach what would be considered your peak state and then stop aging
-^that makes sense with the blood, but i imagine that has to be resolved at some point, and if its resolved as her parents want she becomes a regular vampire than what life she lost becomes irrelavent


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Actually that might not be true from what I've read in Volume 13...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's always increasing her blood though.  I don't really think her lifespan is in any danger in that light.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 11, 2008)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She's always increasing her blood though.  I don't really think her lifespan is in any danger in that light.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, you're right that it isn't in danger if she does it normally. 

 Although those vampires were planning on sucking out her blood to give them more power, which would shorten her lifespan a lot faster (actually, it would probably kill her). 

 I have a theory for the ending that her lifespan might even out to a human's lifespan somehow. 

Either that, or she: 

-Becomes an actual vampire
-Karin dies (or Kenta gets killed by one of the other vamps) 
-She gets rescued and everything goes back to how it was (sucky ending that resolves nothing, IMO) 
-Some 'WTF PLOT TWIST' ending nobody saw coming 

 (Sorry I'm kinda speculating on endings when everybody else is on Volume 8, lol)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 11, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

but theres one key factor that makes me 99% sure this will have a happy ending and none of those reasons will matter.......this is a shonen and almost all shonens have happy endings. and also , since karin isent a normal vampire who says that their kids wont be the next evolution in humanity


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2008)

Or they won't be able to produce children.  Regular bitings and nookie will probably keep Kenta and Karin young, fresh, and healthy, for a long, long, long, time.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 11, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Or they won't be able to produce children.  Regular bitings and nookie will probably keep Kenta and Karin young, fresh, and healthy, for a long, long, long, time.




lol  , very true


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

actually they could be the answer to the vampire problem, the vampire race apparently is having difficultly reproducing


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2008)

Really its not like she hangs around with all of the other vampires either just her family and she pretty much is a different species so theres not really a problem.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 12, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> actually they could be the answer to the vampire problem, the vampire race apparently is having difficultly reproducing



 Good theory. I hadn't thought of that. 
 In fact, I actually think that might happen, since we see the same vampires from Volume 5 again a little later and we get more explanations on this subject.  



> this is a shonen and almost all shonens have happy endings.



Except Death Note (if you're a Light ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## Majeh (Jan 22, 2008)

when 33 come out..? and is this a monthly manga..?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2008)

When it gets scanned. And yeah its monthly.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh wow, I just read the first three chapters of Volume 14, and I almost felt like crying tears of joy. 

 The ending is definitely going to be a sweet one, as others have said. 

Here's some cute pictures I saw while looking through chapter 57: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



IT HAS FINALLY HAPPENED. THEY FINALLY SAID THEIR FIRST NAMES TO EACH OTHER. X3




 Also, another kissing scene. :3

  http://xs124.xs.to/xs124/08055/kissingscene641.jpg 





 I think there's only one more chapter left, which will be out next week in Japan (which I will definitely be buying)... 

 I wonder how it might end...


----------



## Majeh (Feb 1, 2008)

im am loving this... y cant it all be scanned right now


----------



## spaZ (Feb 1, 2008)

omg why can't it be scanned faster


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> omg why can't it be scanned faster



 If I knew Japanese better, I would translate and scan it myself. T_T 

 I can provide a translation for the two scans I posted since it isn't that hard to read: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




(second panel) 
Kenta: Your eyes are red. You must have been crying all this time. 

(third panel) 

Kenta: Karin. 
Karin: O-oh... 

(fourth panel)  

Karin: U... Usui... ah... umm.. ke... 

(fifth) 

Karin: Ke... Ke... Ken... 

(second page, first panel) 

 Karin: Kenta-kun. 

(second page, second panel) 

Karin: I...  
         I thought I would never see you again. 

(second page, third panel) 

Karin: That's why I was crying this whole time... I'm so...
 (I think the 'yo' is the beginning of a "yokata", which means "I'm so glad", so that's why I put that) 

(second page, fourth panel) 

Kenta: There now... just clear your eyes when you cry. 
Karin: Au (a soft whimper noise) 

(second page, fifth panel) 

Karin: Ke... Kenta-kun... Kenta-kun...
 (you should be able to recognize his name after you read it a billion times like I have, though, but still translating it because people may not know what his name looks like in kanji)




 Also, MORE CUTE SCANS! :3 


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Kenta: ...Karin... 
          U... Up until now, I haven't called you by your first name... 



 HOLY SHIT. ELDA SMILED IN A CUTE WAY.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 1, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> If I knew Japanese better, I would translate and scan it myself. T_T
> 
> I can provide a translation for the two scans I posted since it isn't that hard to read:
> 
> ...



plz no more....the urge to hit spoiler tag is too much..plz stop i wish all of it was scanned right now


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 1, 2008)

Majeh said:


> plz no more....the urge to hit spoiler tag is too much..plz stop i wish all of it was scanned right now



 Sorry. o_o; 

 I put them in spoiler tags so people wouldn't be spoiled, but I'll gladly make a summary of everything that happens in the series up until Volume 14 if you want, unless you prefer to read it yourself. 

 I say this because I have friends who can't read Japanese at all (while I can read somewhat) and they always ask me what's going to happen later and I usually give them a summary so they can catch up with me.

 I could not wait for scans to be finished, because I'm too impatient and I know some Japanese + Karin has furigana (THANK GOD FOR SHOUNEN MAGAZINES). 
 I don't think you'll be getting scans up to Volume 14 for at least two years...


----------



## Majeh (Feb 1, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Sorry. o_o;
> 
> I put them in spoiler tags so people wouldn't be spoiled, but I'll gladly make a summary of everything that happens in the series up until Volume 14 if you want, unless you prefer to read it yourself.
> 
> ...



this isnt good..=\ but imma patient person..if u could translate stuff that would be great but i prefer to read the scans..ill w8 thnx


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 1, 2008)

Majeh said:


> this isnt good..=\ but imma patient person..if u could translate stuff that would be great but i prefer to read the scans..ill w8 thnx



 Well, like I said, I can translate some parts, but there are some I can't. 

 I guess it's good to wait for scans because the scans are also cleaned, so they look much better than the RAWs do.


----------



## hearts (Feb 2, 2008)

i totally recommend karin to everyone and anyone on this forum.
its a funny romantic comedy that you will learn to love.
the vampire twist is the best part....


----------



## Wesley (Feb 9, 2008)

Chapter 33 is out...how do I get it?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2008)

Death Note Special One-Shot RAW


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 10, 2008)

Tachibana is such a bitch. 

 She may be damn sexy with her hair down, but I still hate her.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2008)

Really?  She hasn't made much of an impression on me yet.  I even forgot she existed.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG, I just read the ending for the series (huge spoilers obviously, but I'm sure there are some who like spoiling themselves enough to read it): 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's a post about it and some pics: 

 there's 9 of them XD



 "Let's get married!" 

 OMG HE SAID IT

 Anyway, Karin cuts ties with her family to live with Kenta in a small apartment after graduation, but her family has to abandon her. 

 So her family forgets about her (she loses her family from then on), but she gets married to the guy she likes. 

 Well anyway, this has a bittersweet ending. I was hoping for one of these (rather than just a stereotypical good ending, because Karin has always been a series of bittersweet things). 

Then moving forward ten years later, it seems they now have a house (or a bigger apartment) and a daughter named Kanon (who looks extremely similar to Karin, but has a hyrid of Anju's hair and Karin's hair). 

 Then we are shown a grown-up Anju walking by Kanon as she heads home from club activities with the last line from Anju being: 

 --Your happiness---

 --I'll always watch over it-- 




 Nice ending. I'm pretty satisfied with it myself.

 Since my Japanese is crap, I will now wait for English scans so I can enjoy it more. :3


----------



## Majeh (Mar 4, 2008)

is a new scanned chapter coming out this weekend or does this come out whenever..? i forgot =\


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

usually whenever.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 23, 2008)

1 question. if the raws r actually done, y cant this manga just keep getting scanned instead of a monthly scan..?


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2008)

Ahhh special...


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2008)

just started reasding today.   I decided to stop for today at volume 4.  Its looking good so far.

Kinda wish it was more dark though...


----------



## Karin Maaka (May 19, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> just started reasding today.   I decided to stop for today at volume 4.  Its looking good so far.
> 
> Kinda wish it was more dark though...



 Volumes 10-14 are a fair bit darker than the beginning of the series. 

 Especially Volume 13, where we learn all other vampires except Karin's family are assholes.


----------



## Majeh (May 19, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Volumes 10-14 are a fair bit darker than the beginning of the series.
> 
> Especially Volume 13, where we learn all other vampires except Karin's family are assholes.



r you scans pretty close..? cause i think imma just read those instead of w8in


----------



## spaZ (May 19, 2008)

The manga is over I think.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, it was one of the many casualties when manga companies were forced out of business or had to cut back. Yuna Kagesaki was forced to bring the manga to an abrupt end.


*Spoiler*: _Karin's Ending_ 



It ended in a time jump into the future whereas Karin ended up married with Kenta.  They had daugther who looked like Karin, and was being protected from afar by a grown-up Anju.


----------



## Karin Maaka (May 19, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, it was one of the many casualties when manga companies were forced out of business or had to cut back. Yuna Kagesaki was forced to bring the manga to an abrupt end.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Karin's Ending_
> ...



 Yuna Kagesaki did make two specials for Karin after it ended though, so that doesn't mean it didn't have some popularity in the magazine it was printed in... 

 But yeah, it sort of seemed like it ended a bit faster than it should have. 
 That whole Sophia story was completely disregarded and made no sense to me (although I've made up a few theories about it). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, how the fuck did Karin stop suffering nosebleeds   because she was kissed? I still don't get it.

  All Sophia said was that Karin's blood entered Kenta's mouth, which made her illusion more real to him--that makes sense. 

 But I fail to understand how she was suddenly going to die and then she doesn't. What the hell.  

I believe her explanation of Karin's nosebleeds stopping was by her being "freed". 

My theory was that her soul was trapped in her body, which makes her have those nosebleeds and got transferred to Kenta's body via bite + kiss, and the blood inside of his body became Kanon, who is the reincarnation of Sophia (like she said at the end). 




 If someone understands the story better than I do, please tell me, because the ending really confuses me. ;_;



> r you scans pretty close..? cause i think imma just read those instead of w8in



 Well, they're not 100% correct, as my Japanese is shitty, but comparing my scans to this blogger who did reviews for the later volumes, they are actually not too bad (a lot of my scans are translated exactly how the blogger translated them, so I at least have enough confidence to continue translating because of that). 

 I guess I could have translated quite a few lines better, and some of them might have been slightly misinterpreted, but if you can't wait, then there's nothing wrong with reading them. 

 Just keep in mind that I only have a bit of knowledge from Highschool courses and the vast majority of kanji (the little comment things on the side) are left untranslated because I only know about 200-some kanji.

 Luckily, Karin is the easiest manga I've read attempted to read aside from Pokemon Special (which is a clear-cut KIDS manga), so even someone with only BASIC Japanese knowledge could get the gist of it.


----------



## spaZ (May 19, 2008)

I hated that it was so annoying.


----------



## Goom (May 19, 2008)

True but it was that that made this manga different from all the other romance mangas.  Without the "blood multiplying" thing that she got from Usui its as if her being a vampire didn''t even matter.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 19, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Yuna Kagesaki did make two specials for Karin after it ended though, so that doesn't mean it didn't have some popularity in the magazine it was printed in...
> 
> But yeah, it sort of seemed like it ended a bit faster than it should have.
> That whole Sophia story was completely disregarded and made no sense to me (although I've made up a few theories about it).



Didn't realize there was 2 specials.   Yuna sure doesn't want the story to end up like it did.  I wouldn't be surprised she got a chance to continue it, she would retcon the ending.   And it wouldn't be the first time a mangaka managed to do so.

And Sophia was that new girl that introduced, right?   Yeah, I was disappointed we didn't see what happened to her.  I honestly was thinking she was going to be introduced to be a vampire hunter.

But the one plot within the story that I really was getting into, was the Vampire birth-rate issue.  Guess without it being resolved, they ended up dieing off.



zonic the hedgehog said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well to me, the nosebleeding resolution was due to how happiness was being achieved.

The last part, I must've missed that part or it was mentioned after Chapter 35?


----------



## Karin Maaka (May 19, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Didn't realize there was 2 specials.   Yuna sure doesn't want the story to end up like it did.  I wouldn't be surprised she got a chance to continue it, she would retcon the ending.   And it wouldn't be the first time a mangaka managed to do so.
> 
> And Sophia was that new girl that introduced, right?   Yeah, I was disappointed we didn't see what happened to her.  I honestly was thinking she was going to be introduced to be a vampire hunter.
> 
> ...


 
 What happened to Sophia is that she got reincarnated as Kanon, I think. 

 And about the vampire birthrate thing--well, apparently, Karin's family has some amazing fertility among vampires or something, because Ren got that Bridget girl pregnant, lol. 

 Maybe Ren will smexx up all the female vamps. That would be awesome.


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2008)

Karin's at her cutest when she's been sexually assaulted.  She makes Mikuru look like an amateur.


----------



## Goom (May 19, 2008)

Dang so its once a month.  Well that just means I just have to try watching the anime now.    And zonic in that pic is Usui trying to take karins bra off o.O.  (she has HUGE boobs btw... -_-)

I might try reading the novels but by researching them it seems like the novel has a totally different storyline.  Something about a rich guy who falls in love in karin.

And wesley i gotta agree.  Karin has a haruhi-like body with some of mikurus personality.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 20, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> What happened to Sophia is that she got reincarnated as Kanon, I think.
> 
> And about the vampire birthrate thing--well, apparently, Karin's family has some amazing fertility among vampires or something, because Ren got that Bridget girl pregnant, lol.
> 
> Maybe Ren will smexx up all the female vamps. That would be awesome.



Yep.  Teaches him a lesson for womanizing too much.  Now he has to settle down.  

And I do think you are right about the reincarnation.  Though Karin having her mind wipe was pretty sad.


----------



## Goom (May 20, 2008)

Yeah so i started reading the novel.  So far its good but at some parts it gets kind of out of character.  

For example

novel 1 chapter 3

He hesitated, slumping as if not sure it was his place to speak. But then he straightened up and spoke clearly, "If there's anything I can do, I will. Just tell me what to do." 

Karin blinked away sudden tears. "Oh, Kenta, just... you know, do what you always do." 

Karin's reply seemed really really out of character to me.  Kind of like she already has feelings for him.  (she might already, but at this point in time she doesn't realize it and justifies it as a a need to just make him happy).  This kind of sappy.... I don't think she would ever say that. At least not that early on.


But yeah so far novel is good.  It was pretty interesting to see a whole bunch of girls trying to rape karin too o_O


----------



## Karin Maaka (May 20, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Yeah so i started reading the novel.  So far its good but at some parts it gets kind of out of character.
> 
> For example
> 
> ...



 Yes, I noticed that as well. 

 I think it's because the author of the novels (Tohru Kai) didn't know the characters very well at the time because the manga was just starting out (it was only at Volume 2 or 3 when the first novel was finished). 

 Volumes 3 and 4 are quite in-character though, so don't worry about it. 

 I'm typing up Volume 3 right now, and it's fun to read it again.
 Definitely the best so far in the series, because it's not nearly as serious as the other novels.


----------



## Goom (Jun 14, 2008)

So I just read chapter 36.  They finally did it...... well anyway it's probably not going to last.  Theres still like 5 volumes left anyway.  I wasn't expecting it to happen till like volume 12 though.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 14, 2008)

Where's chp. 36?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jun 14, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> So I just read chapter 36.  They finally did it...... well anyway it's probably not going to last.  Theres still like 5 volumes left anyway.  I wasn't expecting it to happen till like volume 12 though.



 Oh, you'd be surprised. 

 This is actually where the emo stuff kinda stops for awhile.

 Kind of a good thing, since this manga should stick to comedy because I don't think Karin fares too well with too much serious stuff bunched together. 

 That why I didn't like Volume 13 much at all. 

There's barely any humor in it in comparison to other volumes, except when Karin slapped that bitch and Anju finally loses it and beats the shit out of Kenta (poor guy, he gets the crap kicked out of him by two girls in the same volume).


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2008)

I forgot what chapter I was one, could someone help me, it was the one after Kentas father returned.


----------



## PicklesTheGreat (Aug 16, 2008)

*Karin/Chibi Vampire*

Possibly the most kickass ecchi manga to ever live.

Besides Doujin Work of course.

But as of late I am disappointed that it's not living up to it's "OT" rating. Ren even says so in volume nine.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 17, 2008)

There's already a topic on this.... 

 Oh, who gives a shit, this is my favorite manga anyway. 

 For some reason, I've never equated the manga to being "ecchi". There's barely anything that would make it ecchi except Karin's huge boobs. 

 If you want something that has ecchi, read the novels (or watch the shitty anime): 

 Examples from the novel - 



Dailymotion
 namikaze shifty
namikaze shifty

 (HNNNNGGGGG)

 I've already read the entire manga, and it was pretty awesome. 

 Ending could have been better, but not bad. 

 Now I'm trying to improve my Japanese so I can finish up the light novels, because Tokyopop is being fucking retarded: 



> In June 2008, Tokyopop restructured itself, breaking into two subsidiaries under a single holding company, and cut its publication releases by more than half.[6][7] As part of this cut back, Tokyopop canceled the remaining releases of Chibi Vampire: The Novel after the fifth volume, due to be released July 8, 2008.[8]



 Dammit. 

 This just has to happen right before the REALLY good novels. 

 Like the one with that trap vampire who's blood preference is supposed to be moral ethics or Karin as a cute cheerleader. 

 At least they managed to get #5 out. Novel 5 is fuckwin. 

 It has i*c*st, a badass character AND a tsundere.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like it ended in just the knick of time.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 17, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Sounds like it ended in just the knick of time.



 What, you don't like cheerleaders? 



 Fucking hell, that novel had lesbians in it too. God fucking damn it.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> What, you don't like cheerleaders?
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hell, that novel had lesbians in it too. God fucking damn it.



Now I'm doubly sure.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2008)

what is the direction the manga takes, apart from the anime, because the anime ended kinda poorly, and im a big fan of lesbians as much as the next guy, but in anime/manga they are usually just fucking annoying characters that might as well be left out


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2008)

They don't belong in my Chibi Vampire.


----------



## Shibo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive only seen the anime T^T Which was pretty entertaining
but I always prefer manga so I guess Ill just have to start reading it once


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 18, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what is the direction the manga takes, apart from the anime, because the anime ended kinda poorly, and im a big fan of lesbians as much as the next guy, but in anime/manga they are usually just fucking annoying characters that might as well be left out



The manga has an ACTUAL ending, to start with. 

 It answers all questions about why Karin was born with the blood problem and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



how she gets rid of it.






> They don't belong in my Chibi Vampire.



 Lesbians are always welcome.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2008)

Lesbians are the most vile and evil of all women and that's saying something.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 18, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Lesbians are the most vile and evil of all women and that's saying something.



 In real life, yeah. 

 I can actually attest to that. Lesbians are fucking annoying in real life. 

 In fiction, they are interesting and humorous characters.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2008)

In fiction, they're always either sluts or shemales.


----------



## Dragon of DOOM (Aug 19, 2008)

I read through a couple of chapters, but I find it plain boring.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, I read some of this awhile ago, it was quite adorable and I vaguely had a thing for Ren. Past that I don't remember much.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 3, 2008)

The last page actually and literally made me gag, it was really nasty.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Sep 3, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> The last page actually and literally made me gag, it was really nasty.



 The nasty part wasn't that she vomited all that blood, it was that she was actually trying to drink her own blood by holding her nose. 

 Also, I compared this translation with Tokyopop's and it is a bit different (as expected, but more different than I thought it would be). 

 Somehow I expect Yuriya to show up with a monocle and say, "PIP PIP CHEERIO KARIN". 

 She speaks more eloquently here than in Tokyopop's version, that's for sure (and she sounds incredibly stupid in the Tokyopop version). 

 Example? 

 on page 63: "Indeed... your overall behavior virtually radiated it." 

 If anyone were to read the Japanese version, they would notice that she does talk a bit different from everyone else, though. 

 She always speaks in polite Japanese (even when speaking to people under her, like Karin), and I guess this translation is an extension of that.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 3, 2008)

Where can i get this?, OM was a dead end.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2008)

Talk about pwned.


----------



## Goom (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait, I was under the impression that she bit her hand and was trying to inject blood into it.  Not that she was using her hand to hold the blood in her nose.  I think its because I saw a vein bulging on her hand in one of the panels.

But yeah I was hoping that she would bite usui again.  Dunno seems kinda kinky....... stupid girl had to butt in, damn whore.  Oh well at least theres going to be a new plot now.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 4, 2008)

Hows the anime compared to the manga?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Sep 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hows the anime compared to the manga?



 It's shit. 

 Not to say that it's a horrible anime.
 It's a fun little series worth watching, especially if you like ecchi comedy. 

 Also, the anime doesn't have a real ending but the manga does.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 4, 2008)

I've watched ten episodes, and even though it's introduced an original character, he's not really bad.  Also, Kenta's mom was epic while under the effects of Karin's blood.


----------



## Goom (Sep 4, 2008)

I actually liked the Karin anime. It was pretty decent.  A hell of a lot better than the Rosario vampire anime.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 4, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> A hell of a lot better than the Rosario vampire anime.


Everything's better than that shit.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 28, 2008)

Considering the anime, I think they're taking the vampire thing a little too seriously.  Part of the charm of the manga was it didn't really do that.  I've just watched Karin's grandmother being introduced, and it's completely different from the manga.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Sep 28, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Considering the anime, *I think they're taking the vampire thing a little too seriously.  Part of the charm of the manga was it didn't really do that. * I've just watched Karin's grandmother being introduced, and it's completely different from the manga.



 Bitches don't know about my Volume 10. 

 Or angst-filled Volume 13. Fucking hate that volume.

 The manga goes to shit at volume 13 because of the angst. 

 Fuck angst. Stick to comedy. That's what keeps the manga good. 

 I've read enough vampire stories with this shitty teenage angst. 
 Reading The Twilight Saga almost made me pop a blood vessel.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 29, 2008)

The worst thing is they skipped the part with Karin's grandfather in favor of some lame human lover Elda had back in the 16th century or whatever.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Is she telling the truth about her parentage?

Elda's back in the next volume or was that from the previous one?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 24, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Is she telling the truth about her parentage?
> 
> Elda's back in the next volume or was that from the previous one?



 Yeah, she is. 

 And it's because of her parentage that she treats Karin the way she does. 

 And yes, Elda is in the next volume.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Ren should take it easy, because I'm sure he's been running around under the assumption that he's safe from producing offspring.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 24, 2008)

That would be funny if at the end, he was a parent of a dozen half-vampires.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 24, 2008)

It's really hard to keep spoilers to myself when they punch you in the face.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 24, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Ren should take it easy, because I'm sure he's been running around under the assumption that he's safe from producing offspring.



 I'm sure he's been using condoms... right?

 (he seriously can't be that stupid...) 

 But then again... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending of the manga says otherwise.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> I'm sure he's been using condoms... right?
> 
> (he seriously can't be that stupid...)
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me?  Unless he's worried about STDs, a guy will forgo a condom everytime for a variety of reasons i.e. kills the mood, feels awkward, not nearly as satisfying etc.  If Ren thinks the women he sleeps with can't be impregnated by him, he's not going to bother.

And judging by his mother's shock, she and Henry haven't been educating the guy about responsibility.  Maybe they'll have a talk with him after this relevalation, but it's probably too late to rein in his behavior.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 24, 2008)

So, tell me...does Kenta kiss Karin? XD

I have read the first 2 volumes and I am in love with this series now! I bought 8 volumes in a lot for $30 XD


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 24, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> So, tell me...does Kenta kiss Karin? XD
> 
> I have read the first 2 volumes and I am in love with this series now! I bought 8 volumes in a lot for $30 XD



　Damn you! I had to buy all of my volumes full price as they came out! 

 Oh, and... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, they do. Three times. In volumes 12 and 14. 

 BTW, BEST KISS EVER when Karin starts to have vampire urges and blood goes inside Kenta's mouth.  

 (They don't show it, though. It just gets mentioned. Too bad.) 






> Are you kidding me? Unless he's worried about STDs, a guy will forgo a condom everytime for a variety of reasons i.e. kills the mood, feels awkward, not nearly as satisfying etc. If Ren thinks the women he sleeps with can't be impregnated by him, he's not going to bother.
> 
> And judging by his mother's shock, she and Henry haven't been educating the guy about responsibility. Maybe they'll have a talk with him after this relevalation, but it's probably too late to rein in his behavior.



 Well there are other ways of not getting pregnant... 

 But I can see your point.



> It's really hard to keep spoilers to myself when they punch you in the face.



 Well, it's not really spoilers... 

 Anything past volume 11 would be spoilers though.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 25, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> Damn you! I had to buy all of my volumes full price as they came out!
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> ...




......I HAVE TO WAIT THAT LONG?!?! O_O 

Ah shit XD

Looks like I will need to buy another lot XD back to hunting ebay XD XD XD 

Do you have...you know...scans or something that show what happens?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 25, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> ......I HAVE TO WAIT THAT LONG?!?! O_O
> 
> Ah shit XD
> 
> ...



 Yeah. I even have them translated for your convenience. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Volume 12 kiss scene: 

 (she was about to bite him here, so he had no idea that was coming) 










 Here is where it explains blood went inside Kenta's mouth: 




 Oh, and that's not Karin. It's like some soul that lives inside of her body or something like that (well you'll figure it out when you get further into the story). 

How awkward would that be to have a ghost fall in love with you, not to mention that ghost getting reincarnated as your daughter which causes your daughter to fall in love with you? 
(This is all true, by the way) 

 It looks like Karin because the spirit thing takes the form of the person that is most precious to him/her (the people Karin bites). 

 So Kenta's is Karin and when Kenta's mom got bitten it was her husband... ect. ect. 

 Volume 14 kiss scene: 









 And posting all those pics reminded me of something I would have liked 
 to see in the manga... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some kind of sex scene (not graphic of course, but within limits)

 Karin has a perverted dream in volume 12 and that's the closest it ever got to a sex scene.

 I actually expected there to be one by the last volume but it just wasn't delivered. 

 The author made some bonus chapter after the ending that implies Karin and Kenta lost their virginity though (and that's good enough for me )


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you! I will check them out later! Promise!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 25, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> And posting all those pics reminded me of something I would have liked to see in the manga...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Karin didn't get cancelled, it would've been really possible down the road of something really sexual occuring.   Mostly really intimate scenes.

To be honest, the way Tachibana reacts around Usui, I wouldn't have been surprised if she tried putting the moves on him.  Heck, Yuna could've had something happen between Elda and Usui as well (like in the Anime), in a classic moment of confusion.


And yes, having a kid does qualify as losing ones virginity.  




I'm hoping Yuna gets a chance to continue the manga someday soon and backtrack and continue the story where it left off.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I meant this: 



 (last panel. Unless I'm just reading into it too much, they probably did it shortly after that last chapter.) 

 but yes, the kid thing too of course.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 26, 2008)

Ooooooooooo.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, BEST kiss scene ever! Oh I was giggling like a little girl yesterday XD


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2008)

New scans are out and where's that sexy Karin AMV at?  I can't find it on youtube.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 1, 2008)

Wesley said:


> New scans are out and where's that sexy Karin AMV at?  I can't find it on youtube.



 Here's that one AMV (this is the one, right?) 

Link removed


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2008)

The anime did Elda and James a huge disservice.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow.... Some dumb fuck actually scanned v10 from viz or w.e licensed Karin and put it on the net LOL. The company that licensed it finds out who they are they can get sued big time.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Wow.... Some dumb fuck actually scanned v10 from viz or w.e licensed Karin and put it on the net LOL. The company that licensed it finds out who they are they can get sued big time.



Orly?

That's rather interesting. Where did you find this?

This is sheer curiosity, of course.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Find what the scan?


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 2, 2008)

So tell me...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Karin's dad ever accept her and Kenta's relationship?




I'm on volume 9, and it seems like while her dad doesn't really want to accept that she is...exploring at this point (he is often comedically seen crying in response to Anju's updates, and he mentions several times that she "is too young."). Calera though pretty much seems to accept it, though she still has some concern. Ren, I think, acts like he doesn't care but he kinda does, but it seems like it is only for his gain/reputation, considering how much he insults her. 

I really want to see what kind of Vampire Anju becomes, in her later teens. Something tells me she would be the type to lead on men and then feed from them, similar to what Ren does with women. I read on wiki though that Anju 
*Spoiler*: __ 



bites a person


, but I don't know anything about that or the motive other than that she likes 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the blood of jealous people


. 

Though I am still unfinished in the manga, I sense another tragedy for Kenta...a really big one. Am I correct? Remember post-volume 8. 

Do they ever explain why Karin gives blood instead of consuming it? I don't mean the obvious, like because her levels rise... do her parents ever figure out what makes her the 'backwards' vampire? 

Why does 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Calera have the ability to birth many children, while few of the other vampires were unable to even get pregnant




?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 3, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> So tell me...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've answered some of these questions before, I think. 

 Well, about Karin's father... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, he does accept their relationship eventually. 

 Kenta persuades him a lot in Volume 10 so he has a change of heart, and in Volume 13 he accepts it completely because Kenta agrees to help look for Karin because she got kidnapped. 






> I really want to see what kind of Vampire Anju becomes, in her later teens. Something tells me she would be the type to lead on men and then feed from them, similar to what Ren does with women. I read on wiki though that Anju
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the manga she likes the blood of lonely people (she tries to suck Kenta's blood at one point, but she decides it would be a bad for her sister).




As for the rest, you can find that out in Volume 11. 



> Though I am still unfinished in the manga, I sense another tragedy for Kenta...a really big one. Am I correct? Remember post-volume 8.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, there is one... kinda... 

 His grandmother falls ill and gets sent to a hospital and his mom leaves him at the house by himself for a couple of days to go visit her. 






> Do they ever explain why Karin gives blood instead of consuming it? I don't mean the obvious, like because her levels rise... do her parents ever figure out what makes her the 'backwards' vampire?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes. 

 It's a curse put upon Calera's side of the family that's be going on for thousands of years. 

 They don't learn about it until later because it's a carefully kept secret and only her parents (and James) knew about it. 

 All the other vampires call Karin the "river of life Psyche" (I am so not kidding) and a certain vampire family (the Brownlick family) has imprisoned these special vampires for thousands of years because there's some kind of legend that says drinking the blood of a "Psyche" (specific name for these vampires) grants fertility. 

 So basically, Karin's blood is like some kind special blood that helps vampires have babies. Yeah. 

 She stops getting nosebleeds and vampire impulses because "love" broke the curse (not just any kind of love. Karin also had to have all her misery removed too, and achieve pure "happiness").

 Yes, "prince" kisses the "princess" and the curse and broken, lol. 






> Why does
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't really know about this one. 

 Maybe because they're from completely different families and don't inbreed like the other vampires (I think I read on Japanese wiki that the Brownlick family inbreeds and has a branching family, but they're all blood-related). 

 Must be a vampire pride thing.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2008)

It was kind of obvious that it was Cecilia Armash's (Karin's other grandma) fault that Karin is like that. The second Elda said that they were hidden there was obviously something different about them.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 4, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> I've answered some of these questions before, I think.
> 
> Well, about Karin's father...
> 
> ...



So this will sound, kind of, quaint or maybe stupid, but...I ask this after reading what you said and taking into account her being 'fixed'...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Karin basically 'human', despite her biology? Do you get what im saying by this? I'm assuming she finds out that she can be with Kenta like a human couple? I just finished Volume 11 (such a great volume XD)


.

I've noticed Wikipedia has absolutely none of the information I'm looking for. Any better sources so I can stop plagueing you with questions? XD

But just one more...

What winds up happening with Elda, involving her presence in general and Karin's relationship with a human?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 4, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> So this will sound, kind of, quaint or maybe stupid, but...I ask this after reading what you said and taking into account her being 'fixed'...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





 She's still a vampire genetically, but all of her traits are pretty much human after her blood stops increasing. 

 The only things left that make her physically look like a vampire are her fangs and slightly pointed ears. 

 And yeah, she finds out she can be with Kenta. 

 (But something sad happens in volume 14 that I dare not spoil because that would ruin it and you wouldn't feel as sad when you read it... all I'm going to say is she doesn't exactly "find out" because she won't know what that means.) 





> I've noticed Wikipedia has absolutely none of the information I'm looking for. Any better sources so I can stop plagueing you with questions? XD



I don't know any in English. 

But the Japanese wiki for Karin has EVERYTHING you could possibly ever want to know about the series. Literally. 

Just check out how long the Japanese wiki for Karin is compared to the English one: 





> But just one more...
> 
> What winds up happening with Elda, involving her presence in general and Karin's relationship with a human?




*Spoiler*: __ 



She stops giving a shit. 

 She pretty much lets Karin do whatever because she probably had a change of heart, I guess (and since Karin isn't exactly much of a vampire now). 




 And about your question on why the manga is called, "Chibi Vampire" in the U.S.... 

 It's because Tokyopop didn't want people to confuse it with Kamichama Karin. 

 This is what the Japanese actually think about the name though:


----------



## Wesley (Dec 5, 2008)

America can do no wrong.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 5, 2008)

I like Elda.  I pretty much like everybody.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 5, 2008)

Elda's a royally bioted b*tch imo. 

But then again she has a reason to be, even if that 'reason' is partially a misunderstanding.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 5, 2008)

What's there to misunderstand?  She's the sole survivor of her family, who'd all been killed by humans.  She's very protective of the family she created with James.  She'll go medival on anyone's ass that may hurt them.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 5, 2008)

Well she did once love a human (Alfred was his name?) and she thought he betrayed her but somehow it turns out he either didn't or had a motive and it wasnt intended to hurt her (I saw it on Wiki, I didnt get specifics). Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I think she would have gone medival on anyone's ass in general lol. She's bigoted. She almost killed a half-vampire simply because she was infertile, even though she never hurt anyone or threatened the vampires' existence directly. James had to stop her from attacking innocent humans on a few occasions, and she failed to change her views even while her 'family' did, and she still insisted on killing humans even after the Council ruled it as being too dangerous. She also seems willing to ruin the secret cooperation (what I mean is vampires can continue to feed on humans without hurting them, so long as blood consumed isnt vast, and in ways the feeding can benefit both parties. In the end though the mind is wiped and the humans aren't aware of what happened, thus the 'secret') with humans to simply gain revenge upon them, even though it would blow everyone's cover and someone would wind up being royally screwed over (almost definitely the vampires, given their extremely, extremely tiny numbers (less than 100 I think? Even less?).


----------



## Wesley (Dec 5, 2008)

That was probably the godawful anime version of Elda.

And she hates half-breeds because they're a threat vampires.  That's how her family was wiped out the first time.  There was a half-breed traitor.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, James came from the same family, yet he never held hatred/grudges for humans. 

If Elda simply wanted to eliminate the half-breed, why didn't she just kill her instantly rather than drawing out torcher to the point of her passing out, let alone dragging her to seclusion and tying up Karin. I'm sure that if James was present, therefore being alive, he would not have been happy...in fact, he probably would want to hear the half-bred's side of the story and even come up with an alliance somehow.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 5, 2008)

James and Elda did not come from the same family.... They married they both came from different family's. 

And Elda hates humans because they killed her family. And the halfbreed fucking ratted them out I don't blame her. The reason she didn't kill Tachibana because Karin was right there...


----------



## spaZ (Dec 5, 2008)

How about just stop posting spoilers all together? Hmmm


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> How about just stop posting spoilers all together? Hmmm



This is the manga's thread  spoilered discussion is expected.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 5, 2008)

How about fucking no. Not everyone has volume 11 and up.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 5, 2008)

No thanks I am not going to read some crappy ass scans. Keep it to PM's if you want to talk about it that far ahead.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> No thanks I am not going to read some crappy ass scans. Keep it to PM's if you want to talk about it that far ahead.



 I don't really mind either way. 

 But it's not like you're forced to talk about spoilers. 

 You can just ignore them.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> No thanks I am not going to read some crappy ass scans. Keep it to PM's if you want to talk about it that far ahead.



No, because we shouldnt need to discuss them outside of a relevant thread. I will use spoiler tags from now on like I have been for the most part, but Karin probably doesnt want to be bothered with too many PM's about something that belongs in his/her thread...

Besides you and me, I bet most of the posters here *have* come close to finishing the series.

Not trying to be rude.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 18, 2009)

BUMPAN topic because the whole series is finished on mangafox: 

Mangafox

 There are still 2 chapters left though, but they are sidestories.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2009)

What chapter was it that we last had?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 18, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What chapter was it that we last had?



 chapter 39 from fairy-tail, I think. lol


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2009)

Elda is fast.  :amazed


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 23, 2009)

First sidestory finished on mangafox: 

 Link removed

 One left and the entire thing should be finished. 

 Then there's the novels...


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jun 17, 2009)

Last bump for the final 2 special chapters of Karin finished: 

 here

 And that's all folks. Be sure to buy the manga too, it's definitely worth a purchase.


----------

